# re-installed sigmatel audio with an aggrevating error message



## Ruthe (May 11, 2007)

I just got through re-installing Win XP on a Dell Diminsion E-310 & then went to Dell support to download the drivers. After putting the Audio back I keep getting this thing in the tray at bottom that looks kind of like a cell tower?? Anyway, then immediately after I get the error message IDT Audio System Tray App has encountered a problem and needs to close. Please tell microsoft about the problem....send error report or Don't send. When I put the mouse over the tray app I get IDS_Systray_Tooltip. This happens each time. I would like to get rid of the tray app but can't figure out how. I've tried startup with using msconfig, uninstalled and reinstalled Sigmatel audio drivers 3 times & used a registry program to try and remove it as well as CCleaner. Nothing works. Oh yes, I also have service pack 3 on this computer. Could that be the culprit? I haven't tried removing that.
Thanks for any suggestions.
Ruthe


----------



## hurleynike (Sep 20, 2008)

i have the exact same problem. reinstalled xp proon my dell e510 desktop, sp3, ran all updates and i keep getting the same annoying error: IDT Audio System Tray App has encountered a problem and needs to close. Please tell microsoft about the problem....send error report or Don't send.

please help, thanks!


----------



## Ruthe (May 11, 2007)

I still haven't figured out how to get it off. I did uninstall service pack 3 and that didn't help either. I guess that must be a problem when re-downloading drivers from dell. I Guess we will have to live with it. I hae sent error report to microsoft also. I also posted on another tech site and talked to a friend that has a computer business. No one can tell me anything that will remove it.


----------



## masters1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Same problem. If anyone finds out what to do please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

see if you have sttray.exe in msconfig startup and uncheck it


----------



## hurleynike (Sep 20, 2008)

tried that already...but thanks


----------



## MUX (Mar 10, 2011)

I had the problem in my dell xps laptop running vista. It came up after I updated the driver (01/2010 version) from Dell website. Bad idea. Audio stopped working properly and got the IDS_SYSTRAY_TOOLTIP icon on taskbar. 

I rolled back the driver (2008 version) and the problem went away. All good now.


----------

